# MAC - Smoke Signals - August 07



## lara (Jun 24, 2007)

Place all your Smoke Signals swatches and product images in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! *Official MAC images, product displays and product images are not suitable for this thread. This includes promo pictures.*

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.

*This thread is for pictures only *
*






- please keep all chatter and questions within the Smoke Signals discussion thread.
*
 For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread.


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jul 21, 2007)

Smoke signal pigment - deep maroon (LE)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't have many colors this dark, so I appologize for the limited swatching...
I am NW15 and these were taken in nautral sunlight.

Top to bottom: Beauty Marked, Smoke Signal Pigment, Fertile





Left to Right: Fertile, Smoke Signal Pigment, Beauty Marked
Bottom: Grape Pigment


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jul 27, 2007)

Both pigments applied thickly on NC 40 skintone with UDPP as base


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 6, 2007)

Smoking Eyes x 4 (LE)
Next to Nothing - Cream white with pink pearl (frost) 
Smoking - Black with gold pearl (velvet) 
Showstopper - Muted grey (matte) (repromote Icon: Diana Ross '05) 
Satin Taupe - Taupe brown with silvery bronze shimmer (Frost) (perm) 










Taken with my cell, so I apologize for the lack of clarity.
Smoking - black w/gold pearl = fucking HOT.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2007)

More swatches to follow as soon as I resize them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



None of the other pics will be labeled, as I don't feel like labeling each one individually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll edit as soon as I'm done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:


----------



## SeXyChULa (Aug 11, 2007)

Found these when surfing ebay...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 16, 2007)

Smoking Eyes and Gentle Fume





Kohl Power in Raven




L-R Top to Bottom
Satin Taupe, Show Stopper, Smoking, Next to Nothing, Rondelle, Gentle Fume, Waft,Carbon


----------



## magi (Aug 20, 2007)

SMOKE SIGNAL Pigment comared with several Pigments and e/s.

It´s really similar to SKETCH e/s, just w/o sparkles. If applied wet, it´s a mixture of NOCTURNAL PLUM and BURNT BURGUNDY pigments. Applied dry it very, very similar to NOCTURNAL PLUM. Just bit more winered. The pix are very detailed - with bare eye it´s very hard to see such differences.


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 21, 2007)

Smoke signal pigment over  Shell CCB:





Gentle Fume Eyes on bare skin (NC15):


----------



## janelovesyou (Aug 22, 2007)

Smoke Signals booklet




Big: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...MG_1220big.jpg





 Big: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...MG_1221big.jpg





 Big: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...MG_1222big.jpg


----------



## Amber (Aug 23, 2007)

Rainy Day (blue storm) & Wildfire. Swatches (2 coats):






Wildfire (2 coats)






Smoking Eyes 4






Smoke Signal pigment


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 23, 2007)

Swatches on NW15 skin, natural light.
Gentle Fumes Quad (left) and Silver Fog Pigment (right)






Combine Haul pics including Brew and Barely Lit lipsticks from Smoke Signals, and from Blue Storm, all 5 shadows, Lull and Lightning Lipglasses, Whirlwind nailpolish and Mystery and Feline Kohl Powers


----------



## greenpencil (Aug 23, 2007)

i only bought the smoking eyes quad!


----------



## Janice (Aug 23, 2007)

Smoke Signals product images, not swatches, but I thought I would share them since they're headed to the gallery. Pigments coming soon, ran out of light.


----------



## jmvuitton (Aug 23, 2007)

Smoke signal on left, maroon on right.












Swatch over bare skin - I'm NC35





Swatch over crimsonaire shadestick





Swatch over rubenesque paint pot


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 24, 2007)

Right side: Top - Raven KP, Bottom - Orpheus KP





Comparisons: (2 on the far left) Orpheus vs Buried Treasure and (3 on the far right) Raven vs Bordeuxline vs Macroviolet





Swatched over Beige-ing shadestick (Top-Bottom): Showstopper, Espresso, Mystery





Bazaarish Lipglass with Mahogany Lip Pencil


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2007)

brew l/s on nc25


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 29, 2007)

Silver Fog Pigment


----------



## Noel (Aug 31, 2007)

*Smoking Eyes Quad x 4:*






*Gentle Fumes Quad x 4:*


----------



## mandragora (Aug 31, 2007)

Mellow Flame l/s in natural light






Soft & Slow l/g over Mellow Flame l/s in natural light





In bathroom light


----------



## styrch (Sep 1, 2007)

Barely Lit on pigmented lips with MAC Mother Pearl Cremestick Liner






I like it better smiling (and you can see how it can look more pink depending on light a bit).


----------



## pumpkincraze (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## dollparts (Oct 9, 2007)

here is the wildfire bottle... it definitely isn't red as the website stated... it's purple all the way!!! but very pretty =)


----------

